
Show HN: A virtual jukebox to allow guests to play their favorite tracks - wirddin
http://shuffl.in
======
brudgers
I didn't test the QR code functionality, but I think this is a great
abstraction for letting end users share the service with friends without your
company standing in between them.

There's a real sensitivity to how users might want to use it.

Good luck.

